# crown angle for corner cabinet...



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Assuming you have moulding that has a 45 degree crown slope angle and not 52 degrees the next cut is a RH outside 90 corner. Move your table to the right to 35.3 degrees and tilt the blade to 30 degrees. Take your crown and lay it flat on the table face up to the right of the saw blade. Put the *top* (ceiling) of the crown against the fence. Make your cut. The pointed end will always be at the top of the crown.

The next cut is an inside LH corner. You say that corner cabinet is set at 45 degrees to the plane of the wall so that would make the next angle 135 degrees. Move the table counterclockwise of 90 to 16.3 degrees and tilt the blade to 15.7 degrees. With the crown on the left side of the blade and face up. Put the *top* against the fence. Make the cut. 
Next is inside RH corner. Don't change the tilt but move the table clockwise past 90 to 16.3 degrees. Face up stock left of blade* bottom* of crown against fence. Make the cut. 
The rest is just a repeat of these cuts. 

If you do not have a crown slope of 45 degrees then these cuts will not work. The crown slope is the angle of the back of the crown when installed at the ceiling as measured to the horizontal plane or as you rotate it down towards you to parallell to the floor.
It is a very good idea to make templates and compare before you cut.

Stubbie


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey thanks Stubbie, that was a great answer.


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey Stubbie,

I tried to follow your directions but I think I screwed up or I described the issue improperly. I made the first cut which is shown below. But when I put it up to the existing outside corner, it was off by like 15 degrees or so I am guessing.

I recut the left end of the piece I am holding up with a 35.3 degree miter and a 30 degree blade tilt.

http://www.emerickdesigns.com/media/gallery/2007_10_12/target55.html

That came out good and so I proceeded to the next one but it came out pretty weird looking. As you can see in the second image I reference today, it does not look right to me.

http://www.emerickdesigns.com/media/gallery/2007_10_12/target56.html

I went out and bought a Bench Dog Tools Crown Cutting Jig: http://www.benchdog.com/crowncut.htm

So... since I have a compound miter saw that only miters to the left, I figured this will help me out. Since I have very little of my custom cabinetry crwon moulding left, I thought about the math and the corner I am having issues with should just be half of the 30 degree angle and just keep the 35.3 the same?


----------



## JFD140 (Aug 6, 2007)

it longs wrong for two reasons. aside from the piece obviously being too short, the right side is incorrectly cut.

The angle of theleft side is perfect, but the angle of the right side is cut backwards, and is not a 45 degree corner.
unfortunately, if you are new to this that can be a tough cut to achieve. You will need to figure out the angle on your own and go from there, but so you know for the future, the cut for crown moldings ALWAYs, the bottom is the long point.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Kemerick

The cut is backwards so you must have had it to the right of the blade. On inside corners you keep the stock left of the blade for both right and left hand cuts. I reworded my previous post (I see where I may have confused you on the miter position) using clockwise and counterclockwise to see if that is clearer. Reread and see if it is clearer now.Use some flat stock or buy some unfinished crown and make templates so you can tell if your cut is going to be correct. The angle as I see things in your photo is 135 degrees so the figures I gave you should be correct.


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey thanks again Stubbie... YOU have been very helpfull on this thread.


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Looks good! Crown in my living room and dining room are next on my list. Then I'm going to do the cabinets, think this thread will be very useful!


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Kemerick

I looked around the web and found this that has all the angles and charts you need ... should help you a bunch......


http://www.extremehowto.com/xh/article.asp?article_id=60354


----------

